# What, no Trance/ASOT thread?



## Dreaming (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think I've ever come across a trance thread here, this is simply unacceptable! >:v (if there is then ffuuuuuuu- I fail) Whether it be mid-90's, early-2000 of present day trance, it's all still awesome to listen to. Well, except for Paul van Dyk. I have to admit that, excluding For An Angel (and a few remixes which I can't seem to find), his song tend to bore me, to put it politely. 

Since this is a trance thread, I'm obligated to mention ASOT 550. There's already been two ASOT 550 events, London and Moscow, and we're on the third, Kiev, tonight, but there's still another two (Los Angeles and Miami) to come.

(I'm not sure if this should be in The Tube or Lynx Plox) 

I would link some stuff here but I'd end up spamming. Anyone else care to do the honors?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 16, 2012)

Please, by all means, "spam" away. While I dabble in the electronic  genre (mostly old stuff), I only have a couple of (alleged) mainstream  trance songs in MP3 format. Also, what sometimes is called "trance"  ain't necessarily true. 
So if you got anything definitive to help me expand my musical horizons, let's hear it!


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 17, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Please, by all means, "spam" away. While I dabble in the electronic  genre (mostly old stuff), I only have a couple of (alleged) mainstream  trance songs in MP3 format. Also, what sometimes is called "trance"  ain't necessarily true.
> So if you got anything definitive to help me expand my musical horizons, let's hear it!



I'll see what I can dig up =P


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to be really into it but I'm more into house now. I'll still listen to Trance Around The World With Above And Beyond (or TATW) occasionally. The best trance radio show, no doubt. ASOT doesn't stand a chance (also ugh, Armin, Tiesto, Van Dyk and all them are waaaaaay too commercial and mainstream for me) Anjunabeats is best label.

This is the kind of stuff I like, I guess (it varies)

[video=youtube;3gdtdtfIOLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gdtdtfIOLA[/video]
I am looking for more dark sounding trance with plenty of glitching, tech influences, and dirty drops like this.
Basically trance that thinks it's dubstep or electro house (5:00-5:44 )
I am tired of uplifting trance, trance needs to be evil sometimes >:3

Edit: Another by Heatbeat
Okay, this guy is officially my favorite trance artist right now  (and this is now probably my favorite song right now)
This is insane...

[video=youtube;SRMrrdatevI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRMrrdatevI[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm more of a Goa/Psytrance guy, I hope you don't mind me posting my crap here

[video=youtube_share;gRCsUVEkCgQ]http://youtu.be/gRCsUVEkCgQ[/video]

[video=youtube_share;KYnTykSgDwk]http://youtu.be/KYnTykSgDwk[/video]

[video=youtube_share;tnQCY8Jx8rk]http://youtu.be/tnQCY8Jx8rk[/video]

[video=youtube_share;3rf65EJ7Y0s]http://youtu.be/3rf65EJ7Y0s[/video]

[video=youtube_share;dowPEoZdwbk]http://youtu.be/dowPEoZdwbk[/video]


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 21, 2012)

Aw yeah my kind of thread.

I like stuff from nolita quite a bit,
e.g
[video=youtube;dTpwUj5ONcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTpwUj5ONcg[/video]
Really nice sound to it.

I feel I should also mention a trance producer that is a friend of a friend as well as someone who had some influence on my fursona actually.
Kiwamu 
[video=youtube;zLw6DTUCIHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLw6DTUCIHM&amp;feature=related[/video]
Really underground artist, but some amazing skill. Unique sound, I love it.

Now the reason I mention my fursona, as you can see from my avatar, he is throwing 2 yoyos. Kiwamu besides being a music producer, is also a professional yoyoer who inspired me to try to two yoyo style known as 2A many years ago, and that has been ongoing since then
Kiwamu's freestyle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZsXezVUPTs

All around awesome guy.

Also, if any of you have ANY idea where I could find an old trance track called "That Ocean Song" from Mars and Mystere, I would love you forever. Been searching for that track since 2003 and never found it anywhere.
haha


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 21, 2012)

this is great background music guys

keep posting them


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;T7uKvwscsfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7uKvwscsfU&feature=related[/video] This guy's channel is filled with great uplifting trance


----------



## Flatline (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UGrxeNxLMgc]http://youtu.be/UGrxeNxLMgc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;dlQa3gX1Krg]http://youtu.be/dlQa3gX1Krg[/video]

[video=youtube_share;DYTqKLcsJwM]http://youtu.be/DYTqKLcsJwM[/video]

[video=youtube_share;Yzg3OewQTZg]http://youtu.be/Yzg3OewQTZg[/video]

[video=youtube_share;OAUlW8uABO8]http://youtu.be/OAUlW8uABO8[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I'll see what I can dig up =P
> 
> (Above & Beyond) OceanLab - Satellite
> (Above & Beyond) OceanLab - Sirens Of The Sea (2008)
> ...



Well, took me a while but, I listened to 'em all... I think. Some links were mis-labeled (2 of 'em), BTW.

Alas, I learned/reminded myself why I don't listen to trance often: I did fall in a state of "trance", but not the type of musical enjoyment. Rather, it's the type of zoning out while waiting to follow up on something more of one's style, in my case something more pumped.

Yet, while I still won't be able to name most of these guys from the top  of my head, I learned a bit and found some that I really liked.

So thanks for posting,* Dreaming*.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 30, 2012)

My favorite trance producer of all time is Mat Zo. Back in 2009 and 2010 when I was most into trance he exploded onto the scene and everyone thought this guy was a fucking genius. 19 years old and every song he made made chills run up your spine like nothing else. No one could touch him, he was an underground legend. This guy was paving the way for trance, I saw him as a pioneer for the genre. I want to say he changed my life even. 

I don't know what happened but his newer stuff is utter shit. I honestly didn't even recognize it, he's completely changed his style and doesn't even really do trance anymore, just bullshit house stuff. I love house too but it's just not the same, and he's not the same. I really feel betrayed that he sold out like that but whatever... At least no one can ever top him in my eyes, his legacy still stands. In a lot of ways I think trance in general has gone downhill since then, or maybe I'm just stuck in the past...

Here is a nostalgia bomb, some major points in my life music-wise.
Oh man I think I cried a little putting this together.

Mat Zo - Rush 2009
Mat Zo - Default
Mat Zo - The Fractal Universe
Mat Zo - Lucky Strike
Mat Zo - Synapse Dynamics
Mat Zo - Nuclear Fusion
Activa Pres. Solar Movement - Eclipse (Mat Zo Remix)
Mat Zo - The Lost
Mat Zo - The Found


----------



## Flatline (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in love with this track

[video=youtube_share;dBJQN8LDivo]http://youtu.be/dBJQN8LDivo[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 31, 2012)

I found two more I really like

[video=youtube;lh_MpEXzt-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh_MpEXzt-I[/video]
[video=youtube;9_Jw-PA4mA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Jw-PA4mA8[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Apr 4, 2012)

One does not simply let this thread die

[video=youtube_share;ZfTKJRg9C-8]http://youtu.be/ZfTKJRg9C-8[/video]

[video=youtube_share;ARGv4mKM008]http://youtu.be/ARGv4mKM008[/video]

[video=youtube_share;zC9fOy10m4E]http://youtu.be/zC9fOy10m4E[/video]

[video=youtube_share;sGAIpzpBvVQ]http://youtu.be/sGAIpzpBvVQ[/video]

[video=youtube_share;YvlUts4DtnM]http://youtu.be/YvlUts4DtnM[/video]


----------



## Demache (Apr 14, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> My favorite trance producer of all time is Mat Zo. Back in 2009 and 2010 when I was most into trance he exploded onto the scene and everyone thought this guy was a fucking genius. 19 years old and every song he made made chills run up your spine like nothing else. No one could touch him, he was an underground legend. This guy was paving the way for trance, I saw him as a pioneer for the genre. I want to say he changed my life even.
> 
> I don't know what happened but his newer stuff is utter shit. I honestly didn't even recognize it, he's completely changed his style and doesn't even really do trance anymore, just bullshit house stuff. I love house too but it's just not the same, and he's not the same. I really feel betrayed that he sold out like that but whatever... At least no one can ever top him in my eyes, his legacy still stands. In a lot of ways I think trance in general has gone downhill since then, or maybe I'm just stuck in the past...
> 
> ...



I don't mind his newer stuff. However it is way different from the stuff he did back then I won't argue that. Still, my favorites from him have got to be the Lost and Back in Time.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FJL4TkPHorY]http://youtu.be/FJL4TkPHorY[/video]


----------



## Sar (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]OPvhUpnocx0[/yt]
[yt]sEHMxUdDEqE[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 19, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Well, except for Paul van Dyk. I have to admit that, excluding For An Angel (and a few remixes which I can't seem to find), his song tend to bore me, to put it politely.



This one's pretty good
[video=youtube;0bvROqs1Bdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bvROqs1Bdw[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;s4zyxpq11NQ]http://youtu.be/s4zyxpq11NQ[/video]


----------



## iTails (Apr 30, 2012)

The lack of Sean Tyas and Matt Zo is disturbing.

[video=youtube;h-gJGQZLbQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-gJGQZLbQw[/video]

I've also made a track and I'm working on a couple others if anyone cares.

http://soundcloud.com/spaceweather/mania-and-dementia


----------



## Sar (May 1, 2012)

[yt]n7JA2ucniMk[/yt]
still one of my favourites.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 1, 2012)

The Older Shit:

[yt]qbGMMAdxgrI[/yt]

[yt]-m2YKxI9AaU[/yt]

[yt]VT7lwdui4HY[/yt]



And some Psytrance:
[yt]AheTt0iBuRo[/yt]

[yt]tZ4Un8-SAoQ[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 1, 2012)

iTails said:


> The lack of Sean Tyas and Matt Zo is disturbing.



I posted a whole lot of Mat Zo earlier


----------



## Flatline (May 2, 2012)

What the hell, why can't I post more than one video

[video=youtube_share;vfJvuKY8hI4]http://youtu.be/vfJvuKY8hI4[/video]


----------



## Sevipervert (May 7, 2012)

Lordy, this is the perfect thread.

Another good pystrance artist is Shpongle, they have some amazing stuff.

[video=youtube;D2LK-zGfdUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LK-zGfdUU[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2012)

I saw ASOT and for some reason was reminded of this thread

Good times


----------



## Flatline (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fn69uHILxkg]http://youtu.be/fn69uHILxkg[/video]


----------

